# Scotland/seaview/toilet/ slipway/internet/ for free !!!!!!!!



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Dumfries and Galloway was fitted with a height barrier, following complaints from allegedly people living in the larger village of Glenluce the barrier has been removed.
Here at Stairhaven we only have four permanently occupied homes with a further four holiday homes, we are situated, as is the car park next to the sea at the head of Luce Bay.
Before the height barrier motorhomes free camped here regularly, as I understand it there was no resentment from the Until recently the public car park adjacent to our home at Stairhaven in locals that is till the local travellers moved in and caused a problem.
The travellers have a permanent council provided site two miles away so have no need to invade us.
So to the point of my letter, rather than have the site full of travellers now the barrier has been removed I would welcome freecamp motorhomers, there is a public toilet adjacent, there is even a slipway for boaters.
If you were to contact me first I can make my wireless internet connect available to Wi Fi users.
American motorhomes may not be able to pass between the remaining vertical posts, if you intend to use the car park email me first and I can tell you the width between the posts, I can also give you an update on who and how many people are on there.
There is nothing illegal about using he site, just don't make a mess or keep us up!

Email [email protected]

Mobile 07771962915

PS 
Perhaps someone would like to add this free camp to MHF data base.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Thats nice of you Guzzi i have never stayed overnight at the site but have visited it quite a few times and was wondering why they put the height barrier up next time i might just stay the night cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Very generous-thanks


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

MISSED FIRST LINE ON ORIGINAL WHEN PASTING

Until recently the public car park adjacent to our home at Stairhaven in Dumfries and Galloway was fitted with a height barrier, following complaints from allegedly people living in the larger village of Glenluce the barrier has been removed.
Here at Stairhaven we only have four permanently occupied homes with a further four holiday homes, we are situated, as is the car park next to the sea at the head of Luce Bay.
Before the height barrier motorhomes free camped here regularly, as I understand it there was no resentment from the locals that is till the local travellers moved in and caused a problem.
The travellers have a permanent council provided site two miles away so have no need to invade us.
So to the point of my letter, rather than have the site full of travellers now the barrier has been removed I would welcome freecamp motorhomers, there is a public toilet adjacent, there is even a slipway for boaters.
If you were to contact me first I can make my wireless internet connection available to Wi Fi users.
American motorhomes may not be able to pass between the remaining vertical posts, if you intend to use the car park email me first and I can tell you the width between the posts, I can also give you an update on who and how many people are on there.
There is nothing illegal about using he site, just don't make a mess or keep us up!

Email [email protected]

Mobile 07771962915


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I first visited Stairhaven about 40 years ago and occasionally go back when in the west of our region. It is a beautiful spot and well worth the visit. Thanks for reminding me of it  

Sue


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> I first visited Stairhaven about 40 years ago and occasionally go back when in the west of our region. It is a beautiful spot and well worth the visit. Thanks for reminding me of it
> 
> Sue


I think you will find it has changed in 40 years, the Old Port Store has been renovated and what I understand was a piece of waste land where fishermen dumped their rubbish is now built on. I don't think the bungalows have detracted from the beauty of the bay, we still get seals and all manner of birds here, don't forget to knock on our door and say hello.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the post, In our pre motorhome days when we had a dog we stayed at Barrhill Farm at Newton Stewart and have fond memories of many holidays in Dumfries and Galloway, such a beautiful area. Next time we are in the area we'll certainly stop for a couple of days and give you a knock to say hello.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that guzzijim, we have friends in Dumfries, so we will pop in to say hello next visit!  

Regards M&D


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohh happy memories, I was also here 40 years ago, my dad brought me on a fishing holiday on my own, wow I can still remember the thrill of spending time alone with him , didn't happen often he preferred fishing to children I think. Stairhaven is one of the best memories ever, there was a large ship in the breakers yard being sliced up, and we where allowed to fish off the Jetty next to it, I have never since caught so many fish as I did that day. We where fishing with 6 feathers at at time and my line was full in seconds, just lifted it off shook the line and back in again. Somewhere around 130 fish in 2 hours, wonderful fun. 

The following year we came back with my mum , sister and grandma, was the worst holiday in history, had to share with granny who had to be in bed by 9 and me 14 had to go at the same time, the year before unbeknown to my mum I had been up till 11, not that my dad would ever confess to that. We stayed in Glenluce both times, in the High street, the first time in a small B&B on the left as you go through, then just across the road from that in a small hotel the year after.

Sorry about that, just lovely childhood memories, thanks for reminding me, my dad died 3 years ago this month.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

We've just stayed at Easter at Kings Green caravan Park at Port William,quite nearby, it's a small site but so quiet and clean and friendly.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the offer.

I have saved the info for future ref, would love to do a tour of Scotland, maybe next year.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

That is extremely generous of you GuzziJim. I guess most of us would be just a little bit cautious about inviting all and sundry to visit (and share your Wifi!). We will be spending time in D&G (Kirkcudbright) in June and may well take advantage of your offer.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

We've have had a few motorhomes here already this year and the height barrier has not been reinstalled.
Had a look at the width between the old barrier posts and an American RV will pass through.
The toilets are looked after by a local taxi driver and there is fresh water.
So I repeat again email me a [email protected] and I can give you details of current weather and whether there are any M/homes already in residence. 
There is one return bus a day into Stranraer via a round about route, the nearest pub the Cock Inn is three miles away.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim,
A very kind offer, I have sent you a pm.

Steve


----------



## 104456 (May 12, 2007)

guzzijim said:


> We've have had a few motorhomes here already this year and the height barrier has not been reinstalled.
> Had a look at the width between the old barrier posts and an American RV will pass through.
> The toilets are looked after by a local taxi driver and there is fresh water.
> So I repeat again email me a [email protected] and I can give you details of current weather and whether there are any M/homes already in residence.
> There is one return bus a day into Stranraer via a round about route, the nearest pub the Cock Inn is three miles away.


H I MATE,  IT LOOKS A LOVELY SPOT , IS IT ON THE MAP .I WAS AT ARDWELL BAY A COUPLE OF WEEKS BACK WITH MY VAN FISHING ,GREAT WEE BAY I'LL NEED TO PAY UR SITE A VISIT . R U ALLOWED TO FISH.. :roll:


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

hillwalker said:


> guzzijim said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT WEE BAY I'LL NEED TO PAY UR SITE A VISIT . R U ALLOWED TO FISH.. :roll:
> ...


----------



## 104456 (May 12, 2007)

guzzijim said:


> hillwalker said:
> 
> 
> > guzzijim said:
> ...


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

hillwalker said:


> guzzijim said:
> 
> 
> > hillwalker said:
> ...


----------



## 104456 (May 12, 2007)

guzzijim said:


> hillwalker said:
> 
> 
> > guzzijim said:
> ...


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

guzzijim said:


> We've have had a few motorhomes here already this year and the height barrier has not been reinstalled.
> Had a look at the width between the old barrier posts and an American RV will pass through.
> The toilets are looked after by a local taxi driver and there is fresh water.
> So I repeat again email me a [email protected] and I can give you details of current weather and whether there are any M/homes already in residence.
> There is one return bus a day into Stranraer via a round about route, the nearest pub the Cock Inn is three miles away.


Have posted a link on another site for wildcamping motorhomers --hope you dony mind Jim
Rob


----------

